# Replaced Battery Now no Tunes



## babeman13 (Feb 26, 2009)

So I replaced my battery with an optima redtop and now i get nothing from my radio. everything else electronic works, checked all fuses in both fuse boxes, any ideas. It wont even turn on when you push the on key or any other key on the stereo for that matter.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you pushing the on button? Is the clock showing up on the radio? You may have to take it to the dealer to see if they need to unlock it for you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Happened to a friend of mine....something about a code matched to the VIN.....speak to the Service Dept. It isn't hard to have done. Eric


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you don't remove the radio, you won't need the code. I replaced my battery and didn't need a code.


----------



## Mark1si (Sep 8, 2009)

I pulled battery and the radio for 3 hrs. to run acc. wires. Reinstalled worked fine. It still kept the channel memory. Im guessing other issue. .02 *shrug*


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If the radio is not prompting you to enter the four-digit PIN, your problem likely has nothing to do with the Theft-Deterrent-Feature.


----------



## babeman13 (Feb 26, 2009)

turns out it was the fuse in the back of the radio was blown thanks guys


----------

